

Techmeme founder: Give me human editors and the New York Times - petercooper
http://gigaom.com/2012/11/29/techmeme-founder-give-me-human-editors-and-the-new-york-times/

======
petercooper
Automated curation is well into its hype cycle by now. It works well as a
supporting tool for human editors to use but on its own, it's flawed for the
reasons Gabe outlines and more. Contrary to the punditry of several years ago,
we're not all glued to Google News now - we still love editorial brands, like
specific editorial viewpoints, and appreciate a human-driven editorial voice.

And the next one coming along the way is automated content generation..
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/25/coders-cant-put-writers-
out...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/25/coders-cant-put-writers-out-of-a-job-
yet-but-wed-better-watch-our-backs/)

~~~
001sky
Agree with this. Editorial is quasi ~= personality. And its <hard> to automate
personality.

------
mtgx
Oh please don't bring Techmeme's Apple bias over to NYT. Okay, I guess they
already have Pogue there, but this would be worse.

